# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  قرار دادن عکس در VB

## robo-saz

برای قرار دادن عکس درون یک فرم در vb باید چه کار کرد.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Javad-2010

میتونی از ابزار Image استفاده کنی.

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
برای افزودن تصویر همانطور که جناب *Javad-2010* گفتند هم میتوانید از شی Image استفاده کنید و هم از PictureBox

موفق باشید

----------


## Javad-2010

از خاصیت Picture فرم هم میتونی استفاده کنی و برای Background فرم عکس بذاری.

----------


## rezarko

با استفاده از کد هم میتونی این کارو انجام بدی کد زیر رو به load فورمت اضافه کن:
Form1.Picture = LoadPicture("I:\example.jpg")

----------


## robo-saz

من از ابزار Image استفاده کردم ولی وقتی با Image کادر میکشم داخلش عکسی نمیشه گذاشت؟؟

----------


## SlowCode

از قسمت properties گزینه picture رو بزنید بعد توی کادر باز شده عکستون رو انتخاب کنید.
گزینه stretch رو فعال کنید تا تغییر رو احساس کنید.

----------


## rezarko

برای image هم میشه از کد استغاده کرد:
image1.picture = LoadPicture("I:\example.jpg")

----------


## SlowCode

> برای image هم میشه از کد استغاده کرد:
> image1.image = LoadPicture("I:\example.jpg")


 کد شما اشتباهه، در ضمن نیازی به پست کردن این نوشته نبود چون توی پست 5 هم به نمونه ای مثل این اشاره کردید.
Image1.Picture = Loadpicture("I:\example.jpg")

----------


## program2vb

سلام دوست عزیز 

کلا هر جایی که خواستی عکس اونجا لود کنی از دستور loadpicture استفاده میکنی و برای ذخیره تصاویر از دستور savepicture استفاده میکنی 

خیلی سادس باز اگه مشکلی سوالی داشتین من در خدمتم ..... یا علی موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## fshadh1

اقا من عکسمو توی فرم گذاشتم ، ولی گوشه تصویر قرار میگیره از چه کدی استفاده کنم ک عکس مرکز قرار بگیره

----------

